# Terminal 2 Questions



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi everyone – in all the years I have lived here, I am finally flying out of T2 for the first time. Have been trying to find answers to these questions on line, but no joy so far, so I am hoping someone on here may know the answers. 

Firstly, is there a Maharba lounge in T2? If so, does it have a smoking room (yes, I know – dirty habit!). Secondly, I think there is a McGettigans in the terminal. Does anyone know if it’s licenced (yes, all questions surround vices hehe!). 

Last one - I think the arrivals duty free isn’t in an obvious place – can anyone tell me where it is in relation to the luggage carousel?

You are all stars! Thank you….lane:


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> Hi everyone – in all the years I have lived here, I am finally flying out of T2 for the first time. Have been trying to find answers to these questions on line, but no joy so far, so I am hoping someone on here may know the answers.
> 
> Firstly, is there a Maharba lounge in T2? If so, does it have a smoking room (yes, I know – dirty habit!). Secondly, I think there is a McGettigans in the terminal. Does anyone know if it’s licenced (yes, all questions surround vices hehe!).
> 
> ...


I flew from T2 in March and it was horrible and there was no bar at all - the certainly is not a McGettigans. Just a McDonalds, an arabic food place and a sandwich place. There was a smoking room.

I have since read that they have opened a Marharba lounge and will watch this post with interest because I am never flying from there again unless there is!!


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

AFAIK there's no Marhaba lounge. Same with McGettigans. You have McDonalds, some other restaurants, Costa Coffee I think (or something similar), and a large Duty Free Shop. And that's pretty much it.
Given that T2 serves (low-cost) FlyDubai, and with destinations they cover, I don't think that T2 will have it in the future either.
DF on the arrivals is right in the middle of luggage carousels, between belts 2 and 3. Stevie Wonder couldn't miss it.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

BedouGirl said:


> Hi everyone – in all the years I have lived here, I am finally flying out of T2 for the first time. Have been trying to find answers to these questions on line, but no joy so far, so I am hoping someone on here may know the answers.
> 
> Firstly, is there a Maharba lounge in T2? If so, does it have a smoking room (yes, I know – dirty habit!). Secondly, I think there is a McGettigans in the terminal. Does anyone know if it’s licenced (yes, all questions surround vices hehe!).
> 
> ...


I fly in/out of terminal 2 every week or two. Here's the facts:

Marhaba Lounge. Yes, there is one in the new "departure" duty free area. There are multiple smoking rooms in Terminal 2.

There are 2 "departure" duty free areas - those for individuals leaving Dubai.

There is 1 "arrival" duty free area - set in between the luggage carousels. If you miss it, you aren't paying attention.

There is no bar/McGettigans at Terminal 2. There are only a couple of places to eat: Costas, McDonalds, a sandwich place, and an Arabic food place. Bring your own snacks. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

AmyWales13 said:


> I hated T2 when we flew to Bahrain!! Nothing like the main terminal building!!  the air con was broken so it was boiling hot with just some free standing fans scattered around, there was a smoking area but the door was open so you could smell the smoke through the building and the toilets were disgusting!! i was travelling with my friend and her 2 children and we were the only western people there lol we prob experienced it on a bad day but wouldn't be somewhere I want to experience again if I can help it :/ x



When did you go? If you went more than 6 weeks ago, please re-visit. They have opened the new renovated check-in area - designed in the "FlyDubai" style. They are in the process of renovating the old check-in and passport area, with future renovation the the older gates. 

It will be quite nice in.....6 months. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Terminal 2 is a no frills type of terminal, meant for budget airlines so it's quite small and even the duty free is smaller than Doha's (the old, dunno bout the new) This was the duty free on arrivals mind you.

There isn't a McGettigans there, it's in Terminal 1 and it's quite nice (had breakfast and a Rum Coke last time I flew outta T1)

I thought the comment about there being no Marhaba lounge quite funny, typical Dubai, there must be a VIP service or no go lol


----------



## MAW0504 (Oct 6, 2009)

Moe78 said:


> I thought the comment about there being no Marhaba lounge quite funny, typical Dubai, there must be a VIP service or no go lol


I wasn't saying that.....it was not being able to get a beer that I meant


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Mike, thank you so much. None of this information is on the website.

Moe, come on, it's nice to have a wee bit of luxury, especially as it's an early birthday weekend away for me.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

At this moment T2 is in the middle of heavy renovation .. lots of wooden construction boards seen where there's a planning to build many duty free shops !

And due to its small size ,it has its benefits of not walking miles like T1 ... Even arriving an hour before departure gets one checked in .. :clap2:

P.S. : No one has mentioned Baskin Robbins there .. lol


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

OK. I'm sitting in Terminal 2 right now waiting for my flight.

Marhaba Lounge does have alcohol. I went in and asked.....just for you. 

Note that the Marhaba lounge is in the Gates F1-F4 section; not in the "older" F5-F12 section. So, if your flight is out of F12, you have a small walk to catch the flight after leaving the Marhaba lounge.

-md000/Mike


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

md000 said:


> OK. I'm sitting in Terminal 2 right now waiting for my flight.
> 
> Marhaba Lounge does have alcohol. I went in and asked.....just for you.
> 
> ...


You really are a star Mike thank you so much. Travel safe.

In fact, thank you all of you, even Moe 😃


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

T2 is crap. Can't access it via the metro (only T1 and T3) and there is no way to connect to other terminals from T2. WTF? So if you land in T2 and have to catch a flight out of T1 or T3, you have to go through immigration and then take a cab to the other terminal (which costs ~AED40). Whoever planned this airport should have be shot. How do you not have connections/transit between all terminals? Another facepalm moment for Dubai. 

Should be a rant.... maybe I will copy this into the other thread....


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

indoMLA said:


> T2 is crap. Can't access it via the metro (only T1 and T3) and there is no way to connect to other terminals from T2. WTF? So if you land in T2 and have to catch a flight out of T1 or T3, you have to go through immigration and then take a cab to the other terminal (which costs ~AED40). Whoever planned this airport should have be shot. How do you not have connections/transit between all terminals? Another facepalm moment for Dubai.


See my answer here.

There's definitely a bus which takes passengers from T2 to T1 and vice versa, without having to go through immigration. At least there was last year when I traveled.

Now that I've remembered, the bus that drives passengers from the aircraft to T2 actually makes it's first stop at T2, then goes on to make a second stop at T1.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

indoMLA said:


> T2 is crap. Can't access it via the metro (only T1 and T3) and there is no way to connect to other terminals from T2. WTF? So if you land in T2 and have to catch a flight out of T1 or T3, you have to go through immigration and then take a cab to the other terminal (which costs ~AED40). Whoever planned this airport should have be shot. How do you not have connections/transit between all terminals? Another facepalm moment for Dubai.
> 
> Should be a rant.... maybe I will copy this into the other thread....



How is it so "crap"? 

No, you can't access it via metro - you have to take a taxi or park there. Just like T1 in 2008.

If you land in T2, there are multiple ways to get to T1/T3. First, if you are flying on FlyDubai, they have buses that take you directly to T1 or T3. If you aren't, you can grab a Marhaba transfer bus. These are relatively recent service upgrades - about 3 months ago - someone in Dubai actually listened and responded. There is also a tunnel that goes under the runway, but I don't know how that works.

Airports are living entities. They expand and expand and improve over time - T3 is much better than T1; the new Dubai World Central is astonishing - we'll see how it works operationally. As a very frequent flyer, I much prefer DXB over most other international airports (except AMS, which is an AMAZING airport). Whenever I have to go through ATL (the 30 min w/train jaunt to the international terminal) or DEN (45 min drive from city center) or ORD (hell on earth).

-md000/Mike


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Terminal 2 is small and bland. Pretty standard terminal really but after terminal 1 & 3 all these years..............thanks a lot Dubai!:mmph:


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I like Terminal 2 because it is quick. I'm usually flying on a one or two day trip when I use 2 so only have hand luggage. You can show up one hour before the flight and with e-gate breeze right through. (flight before last I was actually 30 minutes before and they let me board). Check in online with FlyDubai and you don't even need to go to a counter, they have kiosks.

The bus drops you off right at the immigration door on your return and e-gate allows me to be in duty free in two minutes where I buy my limit and a short walk later can get a cab.

Down side is that construction had really screwed up access to parking from the Arrivals Hall last time, but the improvements will be nice. Of course Terminal 1 is more flash and has McGettigans and more lounges, shopping, etc but unlike 2 I spend half my time just getting from point A to point B.


----------



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Mike, thank you so much. None of this information is on the website.
> 
> Moe, come on, it's nice to have a wee bit of luxury, especially as it's an early birthday weekend away for me.


happy birthday in advance


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

desertjumper said:


> happy birthday in advance


Thank you so much - it's not for a few weeks yet and this is a pre-birthday weekend away. Looking forward to chilling out on my friend's farm for a couple of days.


----------



## desertjumper (May 3, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Thank you so much - it's not for a few weeks yet and this is a pre-birthday weekend away. Looking forward to chilling out on my friend's farm for a couple of days.


happy birthday again


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Hi everyone &#150; in all the years I have lived here, I am finally flying out of T2 for the first time. Have been trying to find answers to these questions on line, but no joy so far, so I am hoping someone on here may know the answers.
> 
> Firstly, is there a Maharba lounge in T2? If so, does it have a smoking room (yes, I know &#150; dirty habit!). Secondly, I think there is a McGettigans in the terminal. Does anyone know if it&#146;s licenced (yes, all questions surround vices hehe!).
> 
> ...


There is a maharaja in new extension and it is great


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Hi everyone &#150; in all the years I have lived here, I am finally flying out of T2 for the first time. Have been trying to find answers to these questions on line, but no joy so far, so I am hoping someone on here may know the answers.
> 
> Firstly, is there a Maharba lounge in T2? If so, does it have a smoking room (yes, I know &#150; dirty habit!). Secondly, I think there is a McGettigans in the terminal. Does anyone know if it&#146;s licenced (yes, all questions surround vices hehe!).
> 
> ...


Next to first carousel


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> At this moment T2 is in the middle of heavy renovation .. lots of wooden construction boards seen where there's a planning to build many duty free shops !
> 
> And due to its small size ,it has its benefits of not walking miles like T1 ... Even arriving an hour before departure gets one checked in .. :clap2:
> 
> P.S. : No one has mentioned Baskin Robbins there .. lol


And only 15 mins from plane to exit with egate


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

Is T2 the budget terminal that FlyDubai flies from? Always wondered why I never saw FlyDubai planes at T1/3. 

What other airlines use T2?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. We go on Thursday morning. Going to enjoy a wee bit of hospitality in the Maharba lounge and even more courtesy of our lovely friend we are going to visit. It's my pre-birthday weekend. The birthday bash is the following Friday, although the day itself is not till the Saturday so am feeling very spoilt this year with lots or celebrations.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

blazeaway said:


> There is a *maharaja* in new extension and it is great


I'm not sure what a KING is going to do for Bedougirl unless it's a surprise birthday present 

Happy Birthday in advance Bedougirl :hug:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm not sure what a KING is going to do for Bedougirl unless it's a surprise birthday present
> 
> Happy Birthday in advance Bedougirl :hug:


Hehe. I truly hope so and it has to be a LOVELY surprise of course. Thank you for the wishes Pammie.


----------

